# North Dakota Retriever Club 2013 Spring Field Trial



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

When info on open and Q is available please pass along.
Tommy


----------



## Kyle_U (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats to Michael hill and miiiiaaa on the second place in the qualifying!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can some one post the qualifying placements and any updates on the Special All Age? Thank you.


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Qual placements

1st #11. Clem O/John Klassen H/ Matt Johnson
2nd # 12 Mia Michael Hill
3rd # 13 Noah H/ Jim Beck
4th #19 Quinn O/ Chris Brandl H/ Matt Johnson
RJ # 20 Abe Steve Blythe
jams #1,3,10,25

Congrats to all!


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Any call backs for the Open?


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Derby call backs to the 3rd.........2-5, 9-13, 15


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any one have the derby or special age placements or updates on the amateur? Thank you.!


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Open to the 4th.......1,4,9,12,14,21,22,24,34,37,38,43,44,51,55,57,58,59,66,70


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

Derby
1st 12
2nd 11
3rd 5
4th 9
Rj 15
J 2,4,13


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Thank you very much HuntClub for posting open call backs. Tomorrow please post open results.
Thanks in advance,
Tommy


----------



## HuntClub (Sep 24, 2012)

I won't be around, leaving in the early a.m.


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Amateur results
1. 29
2. 34
3. 26
4. 22
Don't have my book in front of me for jams, 38, 11, 15 for sure, but there were more. Sorry.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats to all who placed and finished.Especially Buzz with his 4th place finish!!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on the 3rd, Kurt & Early, woo hooooo!!!! You too on the 4th Dave!


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Buzz and Raven on the 4th in the Amateur, also to Steve, Deb and Windy for the win in the Derby and Steve and James for the Jam with Sassy.

Vern and Kathy


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Dennis Mitchell for the 2nd with Monroe in the Amateur and 3rd with Tux in the Derby.

Vern and Kathy


----------



## sure (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow what a great spring!! An Open WIN , Open jam, earlier this spring and an Amtr 2nd this weekend and at only 3 yrs old!!! Yeah and Congrads to Dennis Mitchell and Monroe for their 2nd in the Amtr and his derby dog Tux with a 3rd in the derby!!! Great weekend and many more to come!!! You have 2 very nice young dogs and a lot fun ahead of you! Way to ho we r very proud of your team!!!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Liberty Dealer said:


> Congratulations to Buzz and Raven on the 4th in the Amateur, also to Steve, Deb and Windy for the win in the Derby and Steve and James for the Jam with Sassy.
> 
> Vern and Kathy


 Congrats to All Lauraine & Dave


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Limited Results

1st. 34 Ammo Petrovish O/H (qualifies for National) (still .5 short of FC)
2nd. 57 Edge Yozamp H Belmore/Anderson Owners
3rd. 66 Lucky Yozamp H Weller/O
4th. 37 Jackson Ledford H Stukey/O
RJ. 1. Sky Ledford H Parrish/O

Jams. 4,9,12,14,21,55,58,59,70

Congrats to all who placed and finished!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow congrats to all!!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Results posted to EE.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Way to go Team Ammo!!!!!


----------

